# The new guy



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok so obviously I'm new. New to the site and new to snowboarding. Anyways my name is Tim.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Tim...Do you work for DC Snowboarding or something?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

I wish I did but no I just like DC products.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

there's an introduction thread, btw hi


----------

